# new blog



## smile4loubie (Feb 10, 2013)

http://babyno2diabeticmum.wordpress.com/

heres a link to my new blog. 
it tells you about me and my journey


----------



## Ivy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm reading your blog instead of working.  It's really interesting, good luck with getting pregnant! You're right, stress and putting pressure on yourself can be one of the biggest factors in stopping conception. Just relax and I'm sure it'll happen.


----------

